# Wood wall framing: King studs and Jack studs



## leothebuilder (Feb 25, 2019)

Per the 2015 IRC the number of king studs and jacks studs for a header are to be per Table 602.7.5
This table requires 6 full height (king studs) at each side of a 16'-0" span header where walls studs are at 16" o.c.. If you add to that 2 jacks studs to support the header with 3" bearing you have 8 studs at each side.

That just does not make any sense to me at all.
Especially if the same table specifies 4 king studs when wall studs are at 24" o.c..
Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## steveray (Feb 25, 2019)

You have to look at the other chart that is referenced there.....For the 16 or 24 O.C.....But it is still alot of wood...


----------



## leothebuilder (Feb 25, 2019)

steveray said:


> You have to look at the other chart that is referenced there.....For the 16 or 24 O.C.....But it is still alot of wood...


I did not see another chart.

I did check the 2018 IRC and this same table has greatly reduced requirements for full height studs.
A 16 feet opening only requires 2 king studs for wind speed design less than 115 mph. 
Makes a lot more sense.


----------



## steveray (Feb 25, 2019)

[per Table R602.3(5)]

TABLE R602.3(5)
SIZE, HEIGHT AND SPACING OF WOOD STUDSa


----------

